# Felge Anflexen



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. Mai 2007)

Moin ich wollte mir demnächst eine echo felge kaufen und selber enspeichen usw. und anflexen natürlich auch , aber ich weiss nicht so recht wie ich sie anflexen soll und auch nich mit welchem aufsatz , ein paar anleitungen bilder oder sogar videos wären cool.


----------



## LoonyG (29. Mai 2007)

mit einer Fächerscheibe 
spann das Laufrad in deinen Rahmen so das es sich frei drehen kann, halte deine Flex in einem winkel an die Felgenflanke das sich das LR anfängt zu drehen, siehst ja selbst wann du aufhören musst

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (29. Mai 2007)

Fächerscheibe ist Mist. Nimme ne dünne Metalltrennscheibe, oder ne Schruppscheibe.


----------



## LoonyG (29. Mai 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> Fächerscheibe ist Mist.



und warum?, ich lerne ja gern dazu


----------



## curry4king (29. Mai 2007)

ich nehme auch ne dünne scheibe funzt supi


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. Mai 2007)

hmmm ok danke für die antworten  eine frage hab ich noch , welche bremsbeläge könntet ihr mir empfehlen ? ( welche die richtig laut quietschen^^)


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. Mai 2007)

die Bremse sollte sich ungefähr so anhören http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_o1dBXw_OE&mode=related&search=


----------



## *Sickboy* (29. Mai 2007)

Nimm ne dünne Metalltrennscheibe mit grober Körnung. Wenn du die Felge noch nicht eingespeicht hast, kasnnst sie auch flach aufn Boden legen, dann ne Flex nehmen (oder optional nen Trennscheibenaufsatz für die Bohrmaschine) und recht zügig über die Felge drübergehen.

Musst schauen, dass die Scheibe im richtigen Winkel auf die Flanke trifft un nicht zu lange auf einer Stelle bleiben. Die Trennscheibe sollte in einem Zug die ganze Breite der Flanke flexen.

Gutes Gelingen!!!


----------



## isah (29. Mai 2007)

Der Eisbein hat qualitaet zuhause, kann mich nicht mehr erinnern wie die Firma hiess aber die Scheibe war einfach nur der Hammer.

Ich wuerde immer die duennste Metalltrennscheibe nehmen. Natuerlich immer schoen Brille tragen, und scheibe wechseln nach 1-3x benutzen, kommt auf Scheibe und staerke der Flexung an.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. Mai 2007)

jo danke @ all aber welche beläge sind am bestenfür angefelxte Felgen


----------



## Rubelnaldo (29. Mai 2007)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> jo danke @ all aber welche beläge sind am bestenfür angefelxte Felgen



Die Coustellier Beläge, die gehen ab wie Schmidt's Katze!! Kosten aber auch geschemidige 20 oder so. Kannst mal auf www.vttcoustellier.com gucken, die verkaufen die da im Shop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (29. Mai 2007)

Der Herr Coustellier verkauft die Coust Pads doch auch in Teppichen so wie ich das verstanden habe, kann man ja mal in ganz einfachem englisch ("Me want pads a lot") an ihn schicken, kommt bestimmt guenstiger. Dann einfach selber schneiden...


----------



## curry4king (29. Mai 2007)

gibts die nur da oder auchnoch wo anders??


----------



## jockie (29. Mai 2007)

Heatsink hat die auch und auch in Alu-Haltern.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. Mai 2007)

und welche beläge quietschen eurer meinung nach am lautesten auf der felge?


----------



## *Sickboy* (29. Mai 2007)

Ich bin bis jetz die grünen Zoo! gefahren (beim Jan 18), gehn super!

Seit ner woche hab ich jetz die weissen Try-All drauf. Sind glaub ich bissl weicher, aber die Flexxung is auch nicht mehr frisch, also geht das.

Wenn die Beläge zu weich sind dann sind sie ruck zuck runtergeraspelt. Ich flexe lieber bisschen öfter und nehm dafür einen relativ härteren Belag (find ich auch schöner vom Bremsgeräusch her  )


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. Mai 2007)

und welche beläge sind die etwas härteren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Sickboy* (29. Mai 2007)

http://www.biketrial.de/

-->  Bremsbeläge  -->  Beschreibung  -->  lesen!


----------



## Gizmo. (29. Mai 2007)

hi, bin kein trial fahrer aber hab druch zufall den thread gesehn,
das anflexen der felge bringt nur mehr bremskraft öh oder halt das sich die bremse besser halten kann^^ oder ?


----------



## curry4king (29. Mai 2007)

das der kram auch richtig schön packt und es schön quitscht


----------



## isah (30. Mai 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Heatsink hat die auch und auch in Alu-Haltern.



Da soll das Alu aber sehr weich sein, sagt man bei t-f.


----------



## jockie (30. Mai 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Da soll das Alu aber sehr weich sein, sagt man bei t-f.


Ja und?! Flext du etwa die Backings an?!


----------



## isah (30. Mai 2007)

Das Gewinde soll kaputt gehen, beim festziehen. Wie gesagt, keine eigenen Erfahrungen..


----------



## Levelboss (30. Mai 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Da soll das Alu aber sehr weich sein, sagt man bei t-f.


Das ist Quatsch! Die Bolzen sind aus Stahl und relativ kurz. Muss man halt nen paar Unterlegscheiben weglassen, damit's passt. Erst denken, dann schrauben


----------



## vollidiot (30. Mai 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeTr6DxxACw
gibt irgendwo noch ein besseres, habe ich jetzt aber nicht mehr gefunden.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. Mai 2007)

ich hab mir jetz echo beläge gekauft die hören sich beim bremsen an wie nen zwitschernder Vogel -.- ohne scheiss^^ aber bremsen


----------



## curry4king (30. Mai 2007)

ach übrigens unterschiedliches bitumen macht auch unterschiedliche sounds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (30. Mai 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Das Gewinde soll kaputt gehen, beim festziehen. Wie gesagt, keine eigenen Erfahrungen..



Aaah! Ich dachte mal wieder gar nicht an die gesonderten V-Brake-Backings sondern an die normalen Alu-Backings für Maguras in Verbindung mit


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. Mai 2007)

wo krieg ich bitumen her ?  bikes in motion oder `?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. Mai 2007)

und welches bitumen hört sich am härtesten an ?


----------



## curry4king (30. Mai 2007)

oh junge geh in kindergarten


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. Mai 2007)

geh kacken alta


----------



## isah (31. Mai 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Aaah! Ich dachte mal wieder gar nicht an die gesonderten V-Brake-Backings sondern an die normalen Alu-Backings für Maguras in Verbindung mit



Mmmh.. ich probier das nicht, ich hohl mir die Plaz denk ich, aber bin gespannt.. hast du die schon zuhause liegen?

@felix

Ali C hat gesagt das er schon sein Fuenftes paar Heatsink backings hat, und ich dachte mal der hats drauf..


----------



## dirtdog (13. September 2010)

also stat anzuFlexen habe ich da mal was ganz anderes Gemacht Undzwar;
ein cutter messer und Kleine kerben in die felge gemacht also (leicht angedrückt das messa )
das ergemniss echt krass habe Noch nie angeflext oder so aber das ist auch sxchon 100% BremmsKraft und dabei habe ich noch keine Guten Belege also mit Zoo belegen oder i-welchen harten ist das bestimmt Noch bessa Müsst ihr mal testen 
habe die kerben in nem abstand von ca 0,5cm gemacht 
MFG 
_____________________________________________
Wer rechtschreibFehler finded darf sie Behalten !


----------



## duro e (13. September 2010)

habe mal was ähnliches am 20er vr gehabt , man denkt es ist besser , aber die rillen sind nur oberflächlich , abstand zu groß , und bei nässe hast du verloren . 
eine ordentliche flexung ist immernoch unschlagbar bei felgenbremse im trialbereich,


----------



## dirtdog (13. September 2010)

ja Glaube ich Gut und gern naja Fahre ja auch  Trial naja und habe irgendwie bischen shiss das wen ich meine Felge anflexe das ich die schrotte ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (13. September 2010)

hab die echo urban felge , damals schon gehabt , locker 15 mal geflext , war nich kaputt gegangen , meine jetzige wurd sicherlich auch schon 7 oder 8 mal gut geflext . merkt man nicht , die felgen sind ja dafür gebaut . die flanken sind viel massiver als bei normalen mtb felgen hehe.


----------



## dirtdog (14. September 2010)

ah ja ok mein dad Hält das Für Krank aba naja der hat keinen Plan davon xDD 
wie siht das den Mit dem anflexen aus was für ne trennscheibe am besten nehmen ?
MFG


Ride ON !


----------



## curry4king (14. September 2010)

haste keine alte felge zum ausprobieren? dann testest du alle scheiben mal durch
gibt auch nen video dazu irgendwo


----------



## duro e (14. September 2010)

also zu den scheiben kann ich eig nur sagen es geht mehreres , 
trennscheibe ist eigentlich immer am besten , die dicke ist recht egal . kommt halt drauf an wie man es macht . nur die scheibe sollte recht unbenutzt sein , damit die flexung schön scharf wird.
richtige riefen kannst du mit ner so genannten topfscheibe erreichen , hab ich selber noch nicht gemacht . aber der mitja hatte das mal gemacht , müsste man ihn mal dazu fragen.


----------



## dirtdog (14. September 2010)

so komem Gerade vom Biken also Muss sagen das was ich da Gemacht habe Mit dem messer habs Heute Nochmal Neu Gemacht und es ist Noch so Wie am annfank klass das ich nach nem Monat oda so Nochmal Ransollte aba naja 
also thema anFlexen naja 
wie ist das den mein anflexen solte ich dan sehr harte belege nehmen oda ?
hatte Jetz Die standat magura war Kla 
das sie nach 1 tag abTrialen halb Runta sind 
wie ist das dan wen ich die Richtig anFlexe ? 
MFg 
Ride on


----------



## hst_trialer (14. September 2010)

@ dirtdog

ich weiß nicht wie es anderen hier geht, aber ich bekomme echt augenkrebs wenn ich deinen beitrag lese...
bitte gewöhne dir erstens punkt und komma an und zweitens, wenn du schon die meisten substantive klein schreibst, dann schreib alles klein und nicht so wie dir gerade der finger über die shift-taste rutscht.

nun zur problematik:
glaube uns und den erfahrungen, flexen ist und bleibt das beste was geht. jeder hat irgendwann mal angefangen ne felge zu flexen, aber ich glaube keiner hat sie aus versehen gleich durchgesägt! einfach entsprechend der weit verbreiteten anleitungen folgen und dann passt das schon. mit der zeit wird dein flexen auch besser. die felgen überleben sowas sehr gut und sehr lange.

und ja, dann wären härtere beläge schon gut. wobei ich nicht sagen kann ob die braunen tryall härter sind als magura-standard-beläge...
aber da investierst du einfach mal 20..25euro und bist ewig glücklich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Billybob (14. September 2010)

was bringt denn der spass? für den Sound?


----------



## duro e (14. September 2010)

dirt dog , 
schön flexen , ist nicht schwer , gibt video davon von tnn auf youtube , oder auch bei tartybikes auf der homepage . 
beläge immer harte nehmen , das magura zeugs ist alles binnen stunden runter und bremst nicht. braune tryall sicherlich mit das härteste , gelbe tuns aber find ich besser . oder coust pads vom michel bestellen aus frankreich.

@ billybob , es dient wohl nicht zum sound . einfach nur zur steigerung der bremskraft , der bissigkeit der bremse und , das sie auch bei schlechtem wetter super bremst .
da in extremen situationen viele kräfte wirken , muss die bremse einfach dicht bleiben.
was eine nicht geflexte felge bringt und eine schlechte bremse , sieht man zu hauf auf youtube .


----------



## Billybob (14. September 2010)

alles klar


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (14. September 2010)

Am besten du gehst einfach mit ner dünnen metalltrenn Scheibe drauf los, einfach hin und her schrubbeln und nich nachdenken, dann wirds am besten!


----------



## dirtdog (15. September 2010)

so habe maln an meiner alten BMX felge RumgeFleex Lol das ist ja auch Nur oberFlächLich ?!
xDD
ist das so richtig oder Brauche ich Ne Gröbere scheibe ?

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. September 2010)

Geh' uns nicht auf den Zeiger verdammt! ICQ ist woanders!


----------



## ride (16. September 2010)

sagt mal nehmt ihr eigentlich den reifen runter zum flexen oder macht ihrs so wie der typ im tnn video (einfach luft raus lassen und reifen wegdrücken) ?? frag mich nämlich ob das nicht etwas riskant ist !?


----------



## duro e (16. September 2010)

reifen zur seite reicht aus , am besten legst laufrad hin , drückst mitm fuß den mantel zur seite , und flext unterhalb bzw oberhalb des fußes und drehst das lr immer etwas , bis jetzt ging es immer ohne probleme . reifen abbauen ist aber auch nur paar sekunden sache .
nur mit reifen drauf kann man auch flexen ohne komplett auszubauen , geht auch wunderbar mit montiertem laufrad , nur immer schön aufpassen.


----------



## MisterLimelight (16. September 2010)

> also stat anzuFlexen habe ich da mal was ganz anderes Gemacht Undzwar;
> ein cutter messer und Kleine kerben in die felge gemacht also (leicht angedrückt das messa )



schtimmt. ich drau den 34 posts vor mia auch nicht und probierte auch mal was aus:
http://www.swordcoast.eu/Loviatar
Der mandel muss nicht entfernt werden, auch kann mann das rad im Rahmen lassen. Die paar mal wo ich in 5 Minuten meines Anfalls die Felgen getroffen habe sieht schon nach leichtem kratzer aus. Kleiner Tipp zu dieser Technik: Lehnt das Rad nicht ans neue Auto vom Stiefvater ....


----------

